# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wij (communicatiestudenten) vinden uw mening omtrent uw forum gebruik belangrijk!!

## willemijn1989

Dag forum gebruikers van het Nationaalgezondheidsforum,

Ruim de helft van de Nederlanders kan moeilijk bepalen of de bron van de online informatie (forum en/of facebook) over ziekte en gezondheid betrouwbaar is. Wij vinden dat mensen recht hebben op juiste informatie over hun eigen gezondheid en wij zijn nieuwsgierig wat u vindt van de informatie die u verkrijgt van het forum (fora) die u bezoekt. 

Wij zijn vijf studenten van de Hanzehogeschool te Groningen, studeren aan het Instituut voor Communicatie & Media en zitten in ons vierde en tevens laatste studiejaar. Binnen de specialisatie die wij doen, onderzoeken wij uw mening over de informatievoorziening van fora en in hoeverre u belangstelling heeft om een online toolkit te gebruiken om te kunnen voldoen aan uw informatiebehoefte. Het invullen van de enquête neemt ongeveer 5 minuten van uw tijd in beslag. Uiteraard worden uw gegevens anoniem verzameld en verwerkt. 

Alvast hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking!


Link: www.thesistools.com/web/?id=303326

----------

